# new creation! please help!



## treid (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Im new to this site but i already have a question for my fellow bakers I came up with a brillant idea to create a snickers doughnut a chocolate doughnut with a nougat filling and caramel on top sprinkled with nuts only thing is i cant figure out how to make a nougat filling i have a recipe for nougat candy witch would really not work as a filling any ideas on how to make nougat into a light creamy filling that would remind of snickers nougat but work well in a doughnut any advice would be greatly appreciated __________________


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

hi,
I googles "snickers nougat filling recipe" and came up with this...
Snickles Recipe - CHOW


----------



## treid (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you that really helped now if i could just get it to hold up in a doughnut that would be great i want it to taste like a snickers nougat but also have the same consistency as a cream filling in a normal doughnut


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hmmm, I would try to keep the nougat soft. My only concern is if you fry the donut with the nougat in it, will you fill it after the frying?


----------



## treid (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes i would fill the doughnut after frying and cooling but thats the question how to make that hard nougat into a cream that will hold up in a doughnut


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Nougat is, by definition, that texture. Wrap it in yeast dough and fry it.

It's like asking to put ice cream in a chocolate souffle.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

So Kuan,
Will the nougat harden when fried?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It should be fine.


----------



## cakesbysarah (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe you could whip some marshmallow fluff into the nougat to lighten it up a bit. It's a mellow enough flavor that it would impart sweetness without totally overpowering the nougat, and it might be a little more of the 'light and fluffy' you're going for.


----------

